# Metatags - Keywords?



## realdave (24. März 2002)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Keywords einer Seite.

Ich soll für einen Bekannten eine Seite erstellen und er hat mir ca 100 keywords gegeben, unter der die Seite auffindbar sein soll. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass dies sinnvol ist. 

Wieviele Stichworte sollte eine Seite in der Regel haben?

Müssen diese auch wirklich alle in der Seite wieder auftauchen, um von Suchmaschinen gefunden werden?


----------



## braindad (24. März 2002)

die keywords werden zwar von den suchmaschinen verarbeitet (idR bis zu 1000 zeichen), aber meistens nicht in den ergebnissen dargestellt. die wörter müssen auch nicht wieder auf der seite auftauchen. ausserdem sollten wiederholungen von ein und dem selben keyword vermeiden werden, da einige suchmaschienen solche seite von der trefferlisten ausfiltern. allerdings kann man verschiedene schreibweisen angeben.

hoffe, geholfen zu haben


----------



## xmaxz (24. März 2002)

ich würde nur so 20 Keywords angeben. Die meisten Suchmaschinen verwenden keine Keywords mehr...


----------



## realdave (26. März 2002)

*keine Keywords?*

Danke, aber was meinst du damit, dass die meisten Suchmaschinen keine Keywords mehr benutzen? Was dann?


----------



## braindad (26. März 2002)

davon hab ich persönlich noch nix gehört. meta-suchmaschienen wir google werden die dinge ja wohl benutzen.

weiß da wer was genauers? quellen usw?


----------



## xmaxz (26. März 2002)

naaaaaaaaa google braucht doch keine keywords um eure Homepages zu finden. google macht das folgendermasen:

Auf der google HP kann man in ein kleines süsses Textfeld seine HP URL eingeben. Dann geht der Roboter von Google auf den Weg zu euch. Er schaut sich eure Startseite an. Begriffe die häufig vorkommen werden automatisch als keyword aufgenommen. Habt ihr zb eine homepage über hunde kommt zwansläufig das wort hunde drin vor und zwar oft. Dann wird google eurer url das keyword hunde zuweisen. Dann schaut sich google die links an die auf eurer Startseite sind und besucht die alle und verfährt nach dem selben Verfahren. Die position eurer Seite beim eintippen in das google suchfeld wird folgendermasen bestimmt: Wenn euch eine Seite links bekommt ihr ein Punkt. Desto mehr Punkte ihr habt desto höher seit ihr aufzufinden. (=Pagerank)

Suchmaschinen wie yahoo sind ja nur kataloge benötigen also meineswissens keine keywords. Wenn yahoo keine suchergebnise liefern kann wird automatisch der google Server angesteuert und deren ergebnise ausgegeben...

so long


----------



## xmaxz (26. März 2002)

ps: google ist keine metasuchmaschine. Metasuchmaschinen durchsuchen andere Suchmaschinen.


----------

